# Rotala mexicana question



## animalmgc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: WTB: Rotala pusilla aka Rotala mexicana araguaia*

while we're on the subject whats w the opinion of R.Bangladesh being R mexicana araguaia


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: WTB: Rotala pusilla aka Rotala mexicana araguaia*



animalmgc said:


> while we're on the subject whats w the opinion of R.Bangladesh being R mexicana araguaia


Good question. One to which I have no answer for. Having both Banglesh and Mexicana, they appear to me to be two seperate species even though it has been suggested that Bangladesh could be a varient of Mexicana.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala mexicana_ is found in many tropical and subtropical areas over much of the world, not just Mexico. You'd rightly expect a lot variation from a plant inhabiting such a vast range, but because it's so often autogamous (self-fertlilizing), there exist myriad local races and growth forms. The 'Goias' creeps, as do others in many parts of the world. Plants vary from region to region, river to river and so on. In many places, several forms grow together. Some are green, some red, some creep even under water, some don't, etc. So, the 'Bangladesh', the 'Araguaia' and many, many others are all _Rotala mexicana_, just different races from different places.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had both types....my old set up, the mexicana would grow like a traditional stem plant which made me think that it was a variation of 'Colorata' or 'Rotundifolia.'. In my current tank, it creeps very nicely, with great orange to red coloration, a bright pink stem, and will send shoots upwards as it continues to creep along the substrate. Very nice plant!. Trimming leads to very bushy, thick growth, but doesn't seem to appreciate being uprooted and replanted. Mine seems to be prone to BBA until it "adapts" to it's new location in the tank.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia' that I have doesn't creep. Just shoots straight up. Same with the Bangladesh. I'll dig through my pics and see if I can't find some good pre-diatoms ones and post them. They are so dissimilar.

Both of these guys are growing like weeds at the moment. Even though they have diatoms all over them. I just had to trim every single stem yesterday.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Pics of my Rotala Mexicana in my current tank....just took them today:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Pics of my Rotala Mexicana in my current tank....just took them today:


I'm fairly certain that is Rotala rotundifolia 'colorata'.

Much, like mexicana there are several varieties of rotundifolia in the hobby, sp. 'Green', sp. 'Green Needle Leaf', 'Colorata', etc.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Aaron....I wasn't aware that Colorata would creep; I mean, what I have sends out runners for the love of Pete that I need to constantly trim before it starts shading out my MM! I also have Colorata in the tank too, and it grows vertically. It was sold to me as "Mexicana Goias" a few months ago, and has matched the depiction of Mexicana Goias in the Plant Finder perfectly. :-x

It's becoming very frustrating to keep up with all the variations and growing habits out there! Time for someone to update the Plant Finder, then!  Whatever I have then is way cool.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree it's hard to keep them straight. The real mexicana 'Goias' has pointier leaf tips and is about half the diameter. It also creeps even more than the 'Colorata' can. 

How strong is your light? Even plain 'ole rotundifolia will creep under strong light.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I only have a dozen 54 watt Giesemann HO T5's over the tank..... 

So, it's 'Colorata', then?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I only have a dozen 54 watt Giesemann HO T5's over the tank.....
> 
> So, it's 'Colorata', then?


Yup, it's definitely 'Colorata' and that's also *definitely* enough light to make it creep. 

Look at this picture of 'Goias'. Do you see the difference? It's less subtle in person.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL! Thanks for the correction and the education, Aaron!


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Best shots I could find at the moment. These are one week after planting.

Rotala Bangladesh








Rotala Mexicana








Try not to notice the Diatom outbreak.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

James0816 said:


> Best shots I could find at the moment. These are one week after planting.
> 
> Rotala Bangladesh
> View attachment 16842
> ...


Yup, the top pic is mexicana 'Bangladesh' and the bottom pic is mexicana 'Araguaia'.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

At least here in Germany the R. m. "Araguaia" is meant when the name Rotala mexicana is used alone. Apparently the same in the U.S. But I mean it's better to specify it by the attached informal name, because there's actually not "the" R. mexicana.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

miremonster said:


> At least here in Germany the R. m. "Araguaia" is meant when the name Rotala mexicana is used alone. Apparently the same in the U.S. But I mean it's better to specify it by the attached informal name, because there's actually not "the" R. mexicana.


I think that's because here in the USA for a long time the coveted form was the red and green ones from Australia. Those were always known as simply Rotala mexicana.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I think that's because here in the USA for a long time the coveted form was the red and green ones from Australia. Those were always known as simply Rotala mexicana.


Interesting, I believe they are not yet known in Europe, here I've found pics of the "Green" and "Red":
http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showpost.php?p=148088&postcount=4
In Germany the "Araguaia" was the first mexicana form in the hobby, followed by the "Goiás". But probably there's also some odd stuff in the trade not recognized as R. mexicana yet.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I generally know it as rotala mexicana 'araguaia'. Sometimes when I refer to it though, I forget to put on araguaia at the end to save some keystrokes. lol


----------

